

How many registered domains to settle down - rustartup

How many domains do one register before making final choice? By registering I mean actually paying for it. Now I've already registered several domains for my new venture and still new names keep coming so am forced to fight them or ... register, just in case :)
======
danielha
You don't have to register every name that you think of. There are some that
are available for obvious reasons, but grab the ones that have any potential.
They're cheap.

